# QLD No spanish but I can live with that :)



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Rod Rod Rod.....dude what an awesome day!

Great fish and only the second marlin to be boated by yakkers on the gc I think. I'm heading to DI TONIGHT, have I made the right choice!

Again well done


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Unbelievable Rod! You are seriously the big fish wrangler now haha

you think a marlin would hit the bait while on the move wouldn't you?

Cheers, Brolans


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Almighty jebus you must be stoked Rod. What a catch!!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one buddy, that was me who went past in the tinny when you hooked onto it. Looked awesome from my point of view seeing it tail dance everywhere. I did offer to take photos for you!!   
Nothing but bonito for me today, but was an awesome morning out.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ripper Rod! Fantastic experience.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Woohoo Rod. Top stuff. Great to see they're here already!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done. That will make some sweet memories that will be hard to top.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done Rod, sensational  .great pic & vid .


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

salticrak said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:..... Rodmeister.
> A fish you will never forget landing, geez it may even stir up Nad97.


I think it will cause a sever case of dougalits satli. Well done rod a magic catch


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

Firstly, amazing catch.

Secondly, i LOVE your video style, great chill music and then when the action starts we get to hear the screeming reel. I will be watching the rest of your videos when I can.

Thirdly, and most mysteriously, from 3:48 in your video, when you put the camera in the water, it looks like there are other big fish around? * Look on the top left from 3: 49 to 3: 51 and then top right from 3: 52*


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Rodpac and you showed a fair amount of enthusiasm as well, which is good to see. Palmy is def the happening place atm. It was certainly hard to drag myself away from there this morn. It does look like a few hoo in the background. The pelagic season is def not over.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great fish Rod good to see a few smiles on the camera   Not sure how you will top this one
Cheers
Ant


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

rodpac said:


> Thanks for all the great comments guys, yep still pumped about today was very cool and unexpected.
> 
> I am very interested in finding out what those big shady guys are in the background of the underwater footage thats for sure, there a good chance of a big fish there by the looks of things. I had a look at the extra bits of video and there was a decent school of big fish there, very wahoo looking!
> 
> ...


I have been watching the footage over and over again as well.... they do look very long and slender... they don't look like tuna either... someone might be in for a nice surprise at palmy soon! :twisted:


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome! Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha the reason I left was so I didn't get tangled in the fish and lose it for you!


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure i'd have the calm to start filming a fish like that underwater if I was hooked up. Well worth it, congratulations


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Truly awesome, Rod!

However, I seriously(?) fear that you've done yourself a damage!

How are the hell are you ever going to upstage that one?

Jealous as buggery...

Jimbo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

What he said & what he said & what he said...........& I'm Gob Smacked.

Look out carnster there snappin at your heals.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

What did you get him on? dead yakka or a livie?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats epic


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome.

Can't believe how calm you were the whole time. I get more anxious with an undersized flathead on the line.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Bigdyl said:


> Haha the reason I left was so I didn't get tangled in the fish and lose it for you!


Good bloke in a boat this one ^

Great capture rod, you'd be so stoked with that experience, seems like the season isn't over or just started early for u guys YEW!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Talk about calm under pressure.......well done on a great fish. Love the shot alongside. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

great work rod an amazing catch might have to start getting ready for an early summer season


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Rod
Well done mate that's a great story to tell the youngster one day ,congrats and hope you get a few more and then really savour the moment,buy the way there are Spanish around ;-)


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Safa said:


> Rod
> Well done mate that's a great story to tell the youngster one day ,congrats and hope you get a few more and then really savour the moment,buy the way there are Spanish around ;-)


You think they are the last for the season following the last of warmer water? I bet they are monsters! :twisted:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done on another Awesome fish Rod


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice Nice Nice


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Epic stuff Rod.

EXCELLENT catch. Went out on Thursday and could see the bottom of palmy .... water is perfect for these fish ATM.

Once again top stuff mate.

You have had a great season so far. Excited to see what comes next


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Result Rod.
Congrats on the fish and on managing to get it on film.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Snapper on the 36s east of Currumbin and the Tweed, bonito and a few trag jew on Palm Beach Reef, tailor and dart along the beaches and bream around the pontoons, bridges and rock walls in Currumbin and Tallebudgera Creeks. Three spanish mackerel were caught at Burleigh Beach last Monday.
Report on Coast watch ,from last Saturday


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Hey safa, why the hell did ya not have a yarn to sprocket and just drive past him on the beach ? I was at his house eating one of his home grown cows on a woodfire, he is tight with his cow meat, but that's another story... So fess up bro, you know I had to listen to sprockets whining last night, says Gary stopped and chewed the fat but you shot thru. You hurt sweet cheek's feelings you cold hearted bastard.


1- I thought you were there sweet cheeks 8) 
2-Momentum
3-You see old Salti ,I had me Mrs with and she's quiet a looker so im told............she passed a comment of old Sprocket (hunk of a man she says) from Straddie pics ,so you see i had dilemma and as you know i'm just a wee fella and a wanker with a jet ski im no match for Sprocket on the plastic no Wave rocket..........................so i kept going!

Pick one ;-) 
Nah mate no excuses shoulda coulda but didnt ,well have a bromance beer next time me Mrs is staying home .


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Rod, fantastic fish and pics.
I'll take number 3 Safa, :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Clive,how did you go up there? No trip report I see? ;-) You kneading a bit of dough?


This is not a jetski forum,but hey maybe they will put section in for wankers on the trip reports then we may show our toddlers aswell


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

He's got a sore thumb these days


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

nad97 said:


> He's got a sore thumb these days


Thats only from giving the thumbs up when asked "did ya get any mate"


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Safa said:


> This is not a jetski forum,but hey maybe they will put section in for wankers on the trip reports then we may show our toddlers aswell


There is a section for 'non yak' trip reports Clive. Maybe you could populate that for us......

Very jealous Rod. Wow.....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

They are definately around.

Saw a vid of a young fella and his father catch one off their boat on Saturday. The water is not as clear this week but we may be reading a few more Marlin Reports soon....fingers crossed.

Regards,

DT


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work Rod, and just finished reading the palmy army story too. It was awesome to watch the vid. Am now also getting a stealth 

Cheers


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great catch and Video. well done.


----------

